# Rad am Ring 2012



## Thorsten1975 (24. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten mal bei Rad am Ring mitgefahren.
Und es hat mir so gut gefallen das ich gerne im nächsten Jahr entweder ein Team zusammen bekommen würde fürs 24h Rennen. Egal ob MTB Strecke oder Nordschleife. 

Oder ein Team unterstützen würde was noch einen Fahrer sucht.

Wäre natürlich ideal wenn ihr aus der nähe kommen würdet (Rund um Köln und Bergheim),damit ein gemeinsames training möglich wäre. 

Gibts interessenten??? 

Gerne auch jemand der vieleicht schon Erfahrungen hat mit solchen oder dieser Veranstaltung...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2011)

Ich war mit'n paar Leuten aus dem Forum da:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42485

Wenn Du 2012 immer noch Lust hast kannst Du Dich ja hier mal einklinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten1975 (25. August 2011)

Na das sieht aber aus als wenn ihr viel Spaß gehabt habt. 
Ich denke das es sau anstrengend ist. 

Werde bestimmt nächstes Jahr auch noch Spaß dran habe.

Mal sehen wie die Lage dann ist.


----------



## pedalix (25. August 2011)

Wobei da aber einiges im organisatorischen Bereich schief gelaufen ist. Zum Beispiel gab es zu wenig sanitären Einrichtungen.


----------



## Thorsten1975 (26. August 2011)

Aha, kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

War meine erste Großveranstaltung wo ich teil genommen habe. Kenne auch den vergleich nicht zu den Jahren vorher.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (7. November 2011)

Hey Thorsten...

wir haben nächstes Jahr auch vor beim 24h Rennen MTB mitzufahren...machen dies dann zum ersten mal...wieviele seit ihr denn schon?

Wir sind bisher zu sechst.


----------



## powderJO (7. November 2011)

was haltet ihr eigentlich von den preiserhöhungen? in anbetracht der organisatorischen defizite doch etwas dreist, oder?


----------



## Delgado (7. November 2011)

Wir sind raus!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (7. November 2011)

Was hat die Teilnahme denn letztes Jahr gekostet?


----------



## powderJO (7. November 2011)

im letzten jahr im vierer-team bei frühster anmeldung 65 euro. jetzt sind es 90. happig - und übersteigt die inflationsrate deutlich. und das bei dem doch sehr überschaubarem leistungsumfang...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (7. November 2011)

Das ist wirklich happig...

habe aber mal eine generelle Frage...wenn man ein 8er Team angemeldet hat, man aber letzendlich nur 6 oder 7 zusammen bekommt, darf man dann trotzdem starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (7. November 2011)

logisch darf man. bist dann halt im nachteil gegen voll besetzte achterteams.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (7. November 2011)

Ah okay sehr gut. Danke.


----------



## Delgado (8. November 2011)

Die 700 Euro (später mehr) werden natürlich trotzdem fällig.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. November 2011)

Ja das ist klar dass man den vollen preis zahlen muss.


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. November 2011)

Hat jemand mal Erfahrungen auf der MTB Strecke sammeln können ?
Reifenwahl? 
Federweg?
Hardtail oder Fully?


----------



## BjöRRn (17. November 2011)

Aloah, 

Ein Hardtail und RacingRalph war für mich völlig ausreichend. Ein fester Flaschenhalter wäre zu empfehlen  Denn Flaschen lagen an einigen Stellen reichlich rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (17. November 2011)

Wollte eigentlich mit meinem Fully fahren.... Mist... 

Ich starte als Einzelstarter und werde mit Rucksack+Trinkblase fahren. Gibt es eigentlich Getränke for Free ?
Werde ohne Betreuer starten...


----------



## LF-X (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich starte 2012 das erste mal in einem 4er Team auf der Nordschleife.

Werden relativ verschiedene Bikes an den Start gehen. 1xRennrad, 1xTrekking, 1xHardtail, 1xFully.


----------



## pedalix (10. Januar 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> Ich starte 2012 das erste mal in einem 4er Team auf der Nordschleife.
> 
> Werden relativ verschiedene Bikes an den Start gehen. 1xRennrad, 1xTrekking, 1xHardtail, 1xFully.


 
Ihr startet als 4er Team mit den genannten Rädern???


----------



## LF-X (10. Januar 2012)

Ja. Warum?


----------



## giles (10. Januar 2012)

Das Rennrads könnte sich auf der MTB-Strecke als leicht untauglich erweisen 

Wiederum gilt das für die anderen Räder auf der Schwuckenrunde nicht unbedingt.


----------



## LF-X (10. Januar 2012)

wir fahren die Schwuckenstrecke. Das Rennrad ist also sicher.


----------



## LF-X (27. März 2012)

Was soll eigentlich der Hinweis auf das BDR/UCI Reglement wenn MTBs auf der Strassenstrecke zugelassen sind? Die Rahmenform wäre damit ja praktisch egal. Hoffe zumindest darauf


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (2. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich mit meinem Fully fahren.... Mist...


In 2007 die 24 st. solo gefahren mit meine Scalpel, aber am hinten fest. Man braucht dort kein fully, aber mit fully kann man auch gewinnen   .http://www.mtb-sport.nl/2007-rad-am-ring.asp


----------



## Rafael1983 (12. April 2012)

Hi,

wir suchen noch mindestens 1 Fahrer für unser 8er MTB - Team für Rad am Ring 2012. 

Am besten aus dem Raum Leverkusen - Köln - Rhein/Sieg Kreis.

Wir sind 2011 durchschnittliche Rundenzeiten von 23-24-25 Minuten gefahren. Wir wurden 25. in der 8er-Teamwertung und wollen 2012 bei unserem zweiten Anlauf und bei noch besserer Vorbereitung so weit nach vorne wie es nur geht.

Masseurin (gegen minimalen Aufpreis) und Logistik (dank Sponsor) ist gebucht / geregelt. Das Startgeld wird durch 8 geteilt und von jedem Fahrer selbst gezahlt.

Wir sind kein Team, dass auf Fahrer mit teurer Ausrüstung achtet. Das beste und stärkste sollte der Fahrer sein!

Hoffentlich gibt es Fahrer, die sympatisch sind und gerne in unserem Team mitfahren wollen.

Beste Grüße aus Leverkusen, Troisdorf und Köln.

Rafael

Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Über gemeinsame Trainingsstunden freue ich mich ebenfalls.


----------



## unknownbeats (13. April 2012)

war ich schon zu spät?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rafael1983 (15. April 2012)

Nein. Wir suchen immer noch einen Fahrer. Bitte per PN melden.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (24. April 2012)

@ all
bin dabei als 2er mit Sohn - und wollte mal tach sagen )


----------



## LF-X (24. April 2012)

RR oder MTB?


----------



## dieterAschmitz (24. April 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> RR oder MTB?



dieses jahr MTB 
RR hatten wir letztes jahr, aber mir wird dann immer schwindelig wenn ich 90 KmH / Std. fahren muß 

gruß
dieter


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Mai 2012)

Welche Reifen würdet Ihr für die MTB Strecke empfehlen?
Wie läuft das mit der Parzelle? Kann ich da ein Wohnmobil parken?


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (24. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Welche Reifen würdet Ihr für die MTB Strecke empfehlen?


semi slicks wie z.b. Racing Ralph ist gut genug.


----------



## Rafael1983 (24. Mai 2012)

Man kann problemlos ein Wohnmobil auf der Parzelle parken. Zumindest bei den 8er Teams. Bei den anderen weiß ich es nicht. Wenn die Parzelle groß genug ist, ist das kein Problem. Guck mal auf der Homepage von RaR nach


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Mai 2012)

Ist die MTB Strecke teilweise beleuchtet ?


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (24. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist die MTB Strecke teilweise beleuchtet ?


teilweise stimmt, aber noch immer braucht man gutes licht auf das eigene fahrrad..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Mai 2012)

Reicht eine Lupine Piko?

Gibt es Strom an der Parzelle?


----------



## Rafael1983 (24. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist die MTB Strecke teilweise beleuchtet ?



Licht ist vorgeschrieben, aber an den brenzligen Stellen werden vom THW Scheinwerfer eingesetzt. Und kurz bevor man auf das Ende der Nordschleife fährt, sind Petroleumkerzen am Streckenrand.


----------



## Rafael1983 (24. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Reicht eine Lupine Piko?
> 
> Gibt es Strom an der Parzelle?



Die Lupine Piku reicht auf jeden Fall 

Strom ist für alle genug da. Darüber würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Ich hoffe du hast einen Parzelle, die nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe eines Generators ist...


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Mai 2012)

Als Einzelstarter wird es nicht viel Schlaf geben... 
Fahre auch ohne Betreuer!


----------



## dieterAschmitz (26. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Als Einzelstarter wird es nicht viel Schlaf geben...
> Fahre auch ohne Betreuer!



Hi Marco, wenn du mal ne Suppe, Michreis oder nen Bremsklotz willst - kommst du einfach zu uns auf die parzelle "i 008 a"

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Mai 2012)

Das hört sich gut an.  
Wir sind 2 Einzelstarter/ einmal RR und einmal MTB. 

Wo finde ich die Parzellennummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (26. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an.
> Wir sind 2 Einzelstarter/ einmal RR und einmal MTB.
> 
> Wo finde ich die Parzellennummer?



Hi Marco,
da mußt du dich hier mit deinem nickname und passwort anmelden, 

https://service.acceptus.de/rennen/login.php

und dann irgendwie bei service/parzelle oder so,
die nummer mußt du dir aber glaube ich selber raussuchen.....
wenns noch welche gibt???


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Mai 2012)

Bei mir steht A019 b ! 
Passt das?


----------



## dieterAschmitz (26. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bei mir steht A019 b !
> Passt das?



Jooo - das paßt - ist über der Expo - also mittendrin, nah zur nudelküche- nah zum WC

kann man nun einen zusammenhang draus basteln 

link siehe hier....
http://www.radamring.de/de/24h-rennen/24h-mtb/plaene-und-profile.html

und dann lageplan
http://www.radamring.de/de/24h-renn...rofile/viewdownload/6-plaene/13-lageplan.html


----------



## TheSixty (1. Juli 2012)

Ich würde auch mal gerne an einem 24-Stunden-Rennen teilnehmen, natürlich mit dem MTB. Allerdings habe ich kein Team und muss mit 16 in einem großen Team fahren.
Habt ihr eine Idee, wer im Raum Köln oder Umgebung wohnt, bei dem ich mitfahren könnte? Aber vielleicht nicht zuuuu leistungsorientiert, wäre ja mein erstes Rennen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juli 2012)

Hab nochmal eine Frage.
Kann mit einem Sprinter auf meiner Parzelle parken?


----------



## dieterAschmitz (7. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab nochmal eine Frage.
> Kann mit einem Sprinter auf meiner Parzelle parken?



 hi marco
hast du denn nen führerschein 

Also - deine Parzelle ist hier.....
http://www.radamring.de/de/service/...ewcategory/13-boxen-und-parzellenskizzen.html

.....bestimmt hinterlegt


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juli 2012)

Führerschein hab ich...

Wollte nur wissen, ob ich es darf ?

Gibt es eigentlich vom Veranstalter Trinken & Essen auf der Strecke ?


----------



## dieterAschmitz (8. Juli 2012)

Hi Marco, 
Auto geht - 
Essen, es gibt alle möglichen Gels,Riegel, Obst und alte Waffeln an der Strecke.
Das Angebot an "ordenlichem" Essen ist beschi..... Nur Junkfood und das auch noch in schlechter Qualität. Hier ist SCHÄMEN durch den Veranstalter angesagt.


----------



## bobons (8. Juli 2012)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> Jooo - das paßt - ist über der Expo - also mittendrin, nah zur nudelküche- nah zum WC
> 
> kann man nun einen zusammenhang draus basteln
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen, in unserer Anmeldung (8er Team) steht dass wir die Parzelle L048 haben, im PDF zur Parzellenaufteilung steht dass jedes 8er Team 2 angrenzende Parzellen bekommt.

Was stimmt denn nun? Hattet ihr als 8er Team bisher 2 Parzellen?

Grüße


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Juli 2012)

Braucht man auf der MTB Strecke überhaupt MTB Reifen? 
Im Video sind fast alles Asphaltstrecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rafael1983 (31. Juli 2012)

Ja, die braucht man


----------



## Normansbike (31. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Braucht man auf der MTB Strecke überhaupt MTB Reifen?
> Im Video sind fast alles Asphaltstrecken.



Ja, und wenn's Regnet erst recht. Lass dich überraschen da sind schon paar gute Trailsstuecke bei.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Juli 2012)

Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Hab einen MK 2.2 auf meinem Hardtail. Passt, oder muss das AM mit?


----------



## alex80 (31. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Hab einen MK 2.2 auf meinem Hardtail. Passt, oder muss das AM mit?



Hardtail ist perfekt für den Kurs!

Und der RaceKing macht das Rad noch besser.


----------



## r19andre (6. August 2012)

Hey,
suchen als krankheitsvertretung noch ein-zwei Fahrer für unser ambitiioniertes 4er MTB Team.
Info´s per PN

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Normansbike (7. August 2012)

Für uns ist es jetzt erst das letzte mal das wir fahren. Wollen nächstes mal etwas anderes machen. Was? Na lassen wir uns noch insperieren.


----------



## LF-X (7. August 2012)

Was ist mit "Einfahrt ins Fahrerlager" auf den Zeitplänen gemeint?


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. August 2012)

Das man in dieser Zeit in das Fahrerlager einfahren darf


----------



## LF-X (13. August 2012)

alles klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (13. August 2012)

sind jetzt komplett

Danke für die netten Anfragen

Andre


----------



## Phini (13. August 2012)

Das schreibst du jetzt, kurz nachdem ich dir geschrieben habe? 
Passt schon 

Egal, wenn noch jeand nen Mitfahrer sucht, mich gibts. Einfach anschreiben


----------



## Mexico (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, wir suchen für unser MTB-4er Team noch einen motivierten fitten Mitfahrer, am besten aus dem Raum Düsseldorf, damit man sich vorher noch mal treffen und absprechen kann. Gerne auch direkt anrufen unter 01772333832 oder eine Mail an [email protected]

Markus

---

Wir sind schon fündig geworden, danke!


----------



## Normansbike (14. August 2012)

sind zwar angemeldet und haben auch die Bestätigung, allerdings noch keine unterlagen zu gesand bekommen. Wie ist das bei euch


----------



## LF-X (14. August 2012)

Ich denke, dass die auch erst diese Woche verschickt werden. Man konnte sich ja noch bis letzten Sonntag anmelden.


----------



## WhiteBandit (14. August 2012)

Ja aber es sind ja auch noch fast drei Wochen Zeit. Die kommen schon noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (14. August 2012)

weiss jemand wieviel höhemeter die mtb runde hat kann ausser dem profil keine angaben dazu finden.
mfg


----------



## Mexico (14. August 2012)

Fast genau 160 hm auf 8,9 km.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Normansbike (14. August 2012)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> weiss jemand wieviel höhemeter die mtb runde hat kann ausser dem profil keine angaben dazu finden.
> mfg


  genug hm kann ich dir sagen ca. 160 bei ca 8,5km 1 Runde. Doch nach 12 Std. gefühlte 20000hm  und das gefühl ( warum mach ich sowas überhaupt?).


----------



## unknownbeats (14. August 2012)

haha weiss was du meinst man fährt die selben berge auf jeden fall mit der zeit mit immer niedriegerende überstezungen hoch
in duisburg bin ich den monte schlacko anfangs noch auf dem mittleren gefahren -später gab es auch momente da musste ich mich zusammen reissen nicht abzusteigen
ansich sind die 160hm ja einen klacks war letztens ins solingen beim xc shorttrack da hatten wir pro runde 325hm...
mfg


----------



## Normansbike (28. August 2012)

das Wetter sieht bescheiden aus


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. August 2012)

Da kann man jetzt noch nichts zu sagen. Der Ring hat seine eigene Wetterzone. Vielleicht kann wer ja einen Sonnentanz aufführen, so das es dort oben schön wird jetzt am Wochenende.


----------



## unknownbeats (28. August 2012)

also laut wetter.de soll es wohl relativ sicher trocken sein  nur relativ kalt-
selbst tagsüber am samstag nur 13grad sonntag ein klein wenig wärmer.nach vielen matschschlachten (erst letztes wochenende im sauerland...) bin ich fast zufrieden damit.
mfg


----------



## dieterAschmitz (28. August 2012)

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0007130

wird schon werden .....


----------



## Eddigofast (28. August 2012)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> weiss jemand wieviel höhemeter die mtb runde hat kann ausser dem profil keine angaben dazu finden.
> mfg



http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pvxhksuofbxcldpd&referrer=trackList


----------



## unknownbeats (28. August 2012)

irgendwas stimmt aber nicht auf der homepage ist der rundkuers mit 8.4 km angegeben bei dir stehen nur 7.71 km .... ???
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (28. August 2012)

Das ist mit einer der ersten Strecken. Bei den neuen ist eine andere Streckenführung durch das Fahrerlager (ich finde die neuen besser). Aber da es nur ebenerdig ist, macht es fast nichts aus.


----------



## OhneTraining (29. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wir machen dieses Jahr erstmals im 4-rer-Team (MTB) bei RaR mit . Was könnt Ihr mir über die Verpflegungsstationen sagen? Angeblich sind die mitten auf der Strecke, also diejenigen, die eh 1 oder 2 Runden "ballern" würden da niemals halten?
Hatten die letzten Jahre immer in Duisburg mitgemacht und konnten da in Ruhe nach dem Wechsel in der Wechelzone ein paar Kalorien einschmeißen.


----------



## LF-X (30. August 2012)

Verlasst ihr Euch nur auf die Verpflegungsstationen? Ich nehme eigentlich genug kram mit um darauf nicht angewiesen zu sein.

Mein Bike ist nach letzten Änderungen und ner 50km Trainingsrunde startklar.







Ein paar Ersatzteile(Schläuche, Bremsbeläge, Kleinzeug) und Werkzeug sind schon gepackt. Akkus werden heute und morgen geladen.

Freu mich schon.


----------



## unknownbeats (30. August 2012)

ich interessiere mich auch für die verflegungsstation.stimmt vor allem die lage ist interssant und natürlich die bestückung.
in duisburg fand ich die bestückung wirklich genial vielleicht kann jemand der beide events kennt vergleiche anbringen
wir treffen uns am ring -)


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. August 2012)

Letztes Jahr gab es auf dem Ring jede menge Gels aber auch Bananen Waffeln und natürlich auch zu trinken. Während des Rennens, habe ich da eigentlich kaum einen stehen sehen (erst auf der letzten Runde wurde die Bude geplündert  ), da die Verpflegungstation an einer wie ich finde nicht 100% optimalen Position ist. Aber anders bekommt man die Abgrenzung zu den RR Fahrern denke ich nicht sinnvoll hin.


----------



## unknownbeats (30. August 2012)

thx für die info. mist gerade mit gels hab ich mich schon sehr gut eingedeckt.-)
hört sich so an als ob man dann quasi zwingend gerade auf der strecke als fahrer zu sein um an die station zu kommen oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?
gruss


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. August 2012)

Richtig. Es ist so gemacht, das man nur als Fahrer das Zeugs bekommt. Sagen wir es mal so. In der Zeit, wo ich nicht fahre, habe ich auch keinen großen Bock da hin zu fahren um mir irgend was vom Verpflegungsstand zu holen. Wir haben alles im Fahrerlager


----------



## dieterAschmitz (30. August 2012)

Tip des Tages

1te Runde mit Rucksack fahren - und einkaufen - so eine dämliche Orga gehört eigentlich abgestraft...

Wir haben aber auch das meiste mit am Start - also wer Hunger hat kommt vorbei i008

Gruß und GUTE Zeit bis morjen

*ride 
eat
drink
sleep
repeat*


----------



## OhneTraining (30. August 2012)

Abgemacht, sind exakt zwei PLätze daneben! Ab morgen Mittag wird gegrillt!

Nochmal ne Frage bzgl. der Bereifung. Das gerade abgebildete Fahrrad hatte ja zwei Sliks, wenn es trocken bleibt, reicht dies also aus? Oder nur um bei den Rennrädern im Windschatten zu bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (30. August 2012)

OhneTraining schrieb:


> Abgemacht, sind exakt zwei PLätze daneben! Ab morgen Mittag wird gegrillt!
> 
> Nochmal ne Frage bzgl. der Bereifung. Das gerade abgebildete Fahrrad hatte ja zwei Sliks, wenn es trocken bleibt, reicht dies also aus? Oder nur um bei den Rennrädern im Windschatten zu bleiben?



lieber nicht mit slicks.....und das stück auf der rennstrecke ist ein zahmer kurzer anstieg - dafür lohnt das nicht - unw wenns nur ein bisschen regnet wirds mit slicks lustig )


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. August 2012)

Würde ich auch nicht machen. Es gibt auch Wiese und Wald ... und Rennräder kann man mit Stollenreifen auch hinter sich lassen besonders Berg auf


----------



## LF-X (30. August 2012)

Slicks definitiv nur, wenn man das Strassenrennen fährt. Hab die auf dem Bike eigentlich immer drauf. Aber auf Feldwegen wird es schon haarig. Die hart aufgepumpten Reifen ohne sinnvolles Profil (die Tom Slicks haben sogar welches an der Seite), sind nur auf Asphalt sicher fahrbar - Da dann aber um Welten besser als Profilreifen.


----------



## Normansbike (31. August 2012)

Bin die Minuten am Zählen. Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit, denn als es letztes Jahr die letzten 2 Runden am Regnen war, gabs viele stürze.
Was die Reifen wahl angeht, gibts bei MTB nur Stollenprofil. Für alle die dabei sind viel Spass und viel Glück. Wir haben die Parzelle G044, wer mag kann ja mal Hallo sagen kommen. Euer Team die LUFTPUMPEN


----------



## dieterAschmitz (31. August 2012)

*Dieses Jahr Neu **im Sortiment* 

belgischer reisfladen mit kirschen 

also - an alle mitturner - hals und beinbruch, und eine gute zeit

und laßt mal die slicks zuhause - hier regnets wie sau )

gruß

dieter und roberto 

denk dran marco - wir sind nur 300 meter links von deiner hütte


----------



## chantre72 (1. September 2012)

Gibt es im Netz ein Livetiming wie z.B. bei den 24h Duisburg? Ich kann bei Mikatiming und beim Veranstalter leider nichts finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (2. September 2012)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> *Dieses Jahr Neu **im Sortiment*
> 
> belgischer reisfladen mit kirschen
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich hoffe du hast viel Erfolg gehabt mit deinem Sohn. Ich hatte nach ein paar Runden keine Lust mehr. Hatte mich auf eine MTB Strecke eingestellt, aber 5km Asphalt waren mir zu nervig... 

Gruß Marco


----------



## LF-X (2. September 2012)

Ich bin ja das Straßenrennen gefahren (deshalb ja auch die Slicks). Hatte mich über den Schlenker durch die GP Strecke auch gewundert. Wie viel Gelände km gab es denn?


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. September 2012)

Es waren ca. 500-1000m Gelände. Hoffe der Ring hat mehr Spass gemacht?


----------



## LF-X (2. September 2012)

Wie bitte ? Ging das nicht irgendwo in den Wald?


----------



## WhiteBandit (3. September 2012)

Klar!
Die MTB Strecke hat alles was das Herz begehrt. GP - Strecke, Schelle Abfahrt, Schotter, Wald (Technik) , Wiese, Matschloch, Schotter, Wald (Technik auch wenn hier ein paar geschoben haben), Schotter, Wiese und ein stück Nordschleife. War doch super


----------



## Spatz79 (3. September 2012)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Es hat wieder Spaß gemacht und nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. September 2012)

Für mich war es keine MTB Strecke... Sorry.
5km Strasse macht kein Spass.


----------



## Spatz79 (3. September 2012)

Zu der Strecke gibt es auf der Internetseite ein Video.
Also kann man sich die Strecke vorher anschauen. 
Sollte man tun und nicht hinterher rum motzen.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (3. September 2012)

Nachschlag....
@ Marco - Danke dir, ich hatte mich schon gewundert - denn nach den ersten Runden hatte ich dich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.....
wenn dich noch mal was aus dem hohen Norden in Richtung Düren/Aachen/Köln treibt zeig ich dir gerne mal ein paar nette Strecken mit <5% Straße bei 1500 Hömis ))))

Der Event war super schön  - Vielen Dank an die Orga - immer alles am Start was man brauchte 

die Strecke war ein Witz, das es so ein Mist war  habe ich auf den (gut geschnittenen) Videos nicht ersehen können. Und wenn es dann mal (immerhin an 2 Stellen) abging  - mußteste permanet auf der Bremse stehen.

Sorry - aber wer das schiebt sollte besser Rennrad fahren!

Wir haben uns dann auch mehr auf das "feiern" und essen konzentriert.....und sehr gut geschlafen

Ich bleib nächstes Jahr deffinitiv weg 



See U


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. September 2012)

Spatz79 schrieb:


> Zu der Strecke gibt es auf der Internetseite ein Video.
> Also kann man sich die Strecke vorher anschauen.
> Sollte man tun und nicht hinterher rum motzen.



Wenn es eine MTB Strecke ist, dann schaue ich mir kein Video an.
Obwohl... Mit einem Crosser hätte es Spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (3. September 2012)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> die Strecke war ein Witz, das es so ein Mist war  habe ich auf den (gut geschnittenen) Videos nicht ersehen können. Und wenn es dann mal (immerhin an 2 Stellen) abging  - mußteste permanet auf der Bremse stehen.



Hey,
dann fahr doch mal in Duisburg...
dann wenn halbwegs anfängt Spass zu machen, nehmen sie aus Sicherheitsgründen wieder Stücke raus.Dann hätten die den ganzen Trail dicht machen müssen.
für ein 24h MTB Rennen finde ich die Strecke echt OK

Andre


----------



## Spatz79 (3. September 2012)

Ich habe auch an 2 Stellen geschoben.
Na und!
Sicherheit geht vor und wenn man nicht so flott unterwegs ist wird an solchen Stellen nicht Rücksicht genommen von anderen Fahren.
Da steige ich lieber ab, schiebe und bringe nicht mich und andere in Gefahr.
Mal darüber nachgedacht?

Was mir aufgefallen ist es waren viel weniger Wildschweine unterwegs.
Es gab wirklich nur ein paar wo ich mal laut werden musste.
Ich mach auch Platz für Andere wo es ging.
Ansonsten habe ich angehalten und vorbei gelassen.

Es geht mir auch um den Sport und den Spaß.
Auch ist es wichtig das man gesund ins Ziel kommt.


----------



## LF-X (3. September 2012)

Das Rennrad-Rennen hat viel Spaß gemacht. Sind mit 2 Slick-MTBs und 2 Rennrädern im Mittelfeld gelandet. Die 26km sind definitiv anstrengend! Die Abfahrten genial. Der Anstieg auf die Hohe Acht echt mal fies. Die Rennräder mit ihren 2-fach Kurbeln und kleinen Kassetten können einem da manchmal echt leid tun. Beim MTB geht man auf 22-36 wenn kaum noch Kraft da ist. Dann kommt man auch hoch ohne sich die Muskeln zu überlasten.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (3. September 2012)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hey,
> dann fahr doch mal in Duisburg...
> dann wenn halbwegs anfängt Spass zu machen, nehmen sie aus Sicherheitsgründen wieder Stücke raus.Dann hätten die den ganzen Trail dicht machen müssen.
> für ein 24h MTB Rennen finde ich die Strecke echt OK
> ...



@ Andre - hab ich auch schon überlegt - aber ich glaub ich fahre dann lieber in Neustadt den Marathon und einige Rennen in Belgien, das macht dann FAHRTECHNIKmäßig auch deutlich mehr Spaß

@ Spatz - das war nicht despektierlich - ich habe mich auch 2 mal ab ins Gemüse gebremst weil schnelle vorbeiwollen - das ist doch wohl normal - außerdem bin ich letzter geworden - so what?


----------



## alex80 (3. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich war mit meinem Team Focus RAPIRO Racing auch am Start, wir fanden die Veranstaltung gut, die Strecke gelungen und insbesondere das Wetter sehr toll. 

Der Anspruch der Strecke ist für diese Art von Rennen genau richtig, es gibt reichlich Überholmöglichkeiten, nicht allzu lange Trails, so dass man auch mal getrost warten konnte. 

Wem der Anspruch des Kurses zu niedrig ist, sollte entweder schneller fahren oder eben in den XC-Bereich wechseln. Mit solchen grenzwertigen Belastungen in Körper und Geist würden unnötig Unfälle provoziert werden, außerdem entschädigt der Veranstaltungsort doch mehr als ausreichend für den vermeintlich leichten Kurs. Zudem gab es genug Fahrer/-innen, die schon mit den anfangs schmierigen Bodenverhältnissen zu kämpfen hatten, da wäre eine Verschärfung noch ungünstiger.
Wie immer in meinen Posts handelt es sich dabei um meine eigene Meinung.

Einen Teambericht zur Veranstaltung gibt es hier:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=93


Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## LF-X (3. September 2012)

Das das Thema Sicherheit zur "leichten" Strecke führt ist ja eine gute Idee. Allerdings muss das ja nicht 50% Strasse bedeuten. Kann den Unmut schon ein wenig verstehen. Allerdings auch die Veranstalter.

Mir persönlich wäre es egal gewesen. Bin ja auch mit nem MTB bei der RR Strecke an den start gegangen. Die Dauerbelastung ist definitiv nicht zu unterschätzen und bereits eine Herausforderung - Egal auf welchem Untergrund.

Hab da mal was hochgeladen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTwbtCGKFfY&list=UUrMrQ6lYGLgvfEDqFKEmnyw&index=1&feature=plcp"]Rad am Ring 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dieterAschmitz (4. September 2012)

hi alex 
- Glückwunsch - 
ihr wart ja superfix unterwegs - und.....
immer freundlich 
viel erfolg fürs nächste mal

und deinen tip mit dem xc werde ich mal beherzigen
denn ich finde wenn *MTB *draufsteht - sollte auch *MTB *drin sein


----------



## Normansbike (4. September 2012)

für die wieder nur meckern, bleibt zuhause und geht uns nicht auf den Sack. Die Strecke ist wieder Top gewesen, alles dabei was man will. Für Luschen die eine Ausrede für ihre schlechte Kondition haben ist sie natürlich nix.
 2 vom Forum kamen uns in unserer Parzelle besuchen, da war die Stimmung Top und der Ehrgeiz noch groesser.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (4. September 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> bleibt zuhause und geht uns nicht auf den Sack. .... der Ergeits noch groesser.



 so mache mers - 
PS dein "H" fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Freak (4. September 2012)

also wir waren diesmal nur mit einer Solo Fahrerin vertreten. Und ich muss sagen die Strecke ist anspruchsvoll genung und wie der Alex schon sagte "Wem der Anspruch des Kurses zu niedrig ist, sollte entweder schneller fahren oder eben in den XC-Bereich wechseln."

Sonst wie immer eine gelungene Veranstaltung.

Und man sieht sich vielleicht in Titmaringhausen.


----------



## Normansbike (4. September 2012)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> so mache mers -
> PS dein "H" fehlt


 
Ist berichtigt, das H und das Z. Vielen Dank. P.S. Ich hasse mein Ipad mit seiner Selbstschreibweise.


----------



## LF-X (12. Februar 2013)

Schon für 2013 angemeldet? Wir starten wieder auf der RR Strecke mit dem gleichen Team.


----------



## bertavrwb (12. Februar 2013)

Schon für 2013 angemeldet? Wir starten wieder auf der RR Strecke mit dem gleichen Team.


----------



## bobons (12. Februar 2013)

Mein Team auch, wir sind wahrscheinlich 2 weniger. So kann jeder mehr fahren!
Diesmal mit einem Cyclocrosser statt dem alten 200 Euro-Rennrad. Da hagelt es wieder dumme Sprüche.(Blöd dass ich trotzdem schneller war als die Leute auf ihren Mavic Cosmic-bewährten Carbonrennern. )


----------



## LF-X (12. Februar 2013)

bei mir gibt es diesmal auch Materialwechsel. Carbonrenner (ohne Mavic Cosmic) statt MTB mit Slicks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

